
I turned my old desktop into 2.5TB NAS Linux server with a few hard drives - Kecelij
https://medium.com/@janjilecek/how-i-turned-my-old-desktop-into-2-5tb-nas-backup-linux-server-with-a-few-hard-drives-1414852aa0b5
======
tiernano
If I'm reading this correctly, there is no redundancy... so if a drive shits
the bed, you've lost data... I know having a mix of drive sizes is a pain, but
if you have at least multiples of 2 of each size, having a bunch of mirrors
and then stripe across would be better. You do lose space, but you gain
redundancy. In theory, say 6 drives, 3 different sizes, using zfs. 1 pool full
of three mirrors. 500gb, 750gb and 1tb pairs would give you at least some
redundancy. But this is just me thinking out loud...

~~~
Kecelij
yeah I was thinking about doing it in RAID, but then I thought: I am gonna be
using this NAS just for a redundant backups from my external hard drive and
laptop, so I won't really lose anything if it shits the bed :D

------
ekovarski
I would look into using ZFS w/redundancy and snapshots esp for backup
purposes. This can easily tie into third-party backup services as well unless
this is just for transient storage.

